# FS early spring cleaning / a few ROAK - ADDED SOME CO2 GEAR



## Algae Beater (Apr 21, 2010)

I have ventured into my storage room and need to get rid of a few things

-High quality German aluminum reflectors for 24" High output T5s 
$5 each or take them all for $15 









-Fluval CO2 system 20 brand new in the box (plus a check valve and some CO2 tubing) $15









-Maxima Air pump works great 
FREE









-brass CO2 2 way adapter compatible with Milwaukee regualtors, includes 2 x needle valves - $20

- PVC 2 way adapter for CO2 (2 available) $5 each

- high accuracy inline needle valve $10









*Free / Random Act of Kindness section*

1.5 gallon bucket of flourite mix substrate - FREE 









PM me for further information 
-Kevin


----------



## ludds (Sep 7, 2010)

PM sent 
interested in Co2/LED lights/water pump


----------



## Algae Beater (Apr 21, 2010)

aded a new free item and a 20 gallon tank for cheap BUMP!


----------



## Algae Beater (Apr 21, 2010)

BUMP!! 

Some items are sold, still lots left


----------



## Algae Beater (Apr 21, 2010)

bump to the top, price drop on a few items


----------



## Algae Beater (Apr 21, 2010)

added some items, dropped some prices ... to the top


----------



## Hallsy04 (Mar 25, 2011)

Ill take the air pump... I have a decoration that makes bubbles this will make that work right? Sorry for the noob question lol. Also how do I go about completing this transaction?


----------



## Algae Beater (Apr 21, 2010)

you have to come pick it up, send me a pm to set up a time


----------



## Algae Beater (Apr 21, 2010)

new prices bump! no one wants a halide for $60 ?!?!


----------



## Algae Beater (Apr 21, 2010)

bump! make me offers!


----------



## Algae Beater (Apr 21, 2010)

TTT buhump!


----------



## Algae Beater (Apr 21, 2010)

bump ttt free flourite?


----------



## Algae Beater (Apr 21, 2010)

mostly gone closed thread


----------

